# A Day To Remember



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

:flag:‎ 9/11 a day that changed our nation FOREVER. A day that comes once a year and sadly that's when people decide to acknowledge what our military has done n continues to do for us 24/7 without a day off! Not only do I thank you today for my and our nation's freedom, but I thank you from the bottom of my heart EVERY single day in my prayers! May God continue to bless our military past n present for THEIR sacrifice for US and may He bless the families of those who gave the ultimate sacrifice...their life! I know I'm not with the War fighters, but I still support them.


----------

